# American Bulldog X Sharpei 16 Week old Pups



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

This lovely litter of pups were handed into us recently; two have already been reserved and one re-homed.
They are all very well socialised and are all brilliant with other dogs and kids but not all of them have been cat tested.
They all need homes where someone is around most of the day and they can be taken to puppy training.
All of these pups are on foster across the country but we re-home across the UK. We neuter all our dogs (when they are old enough), vaccinate and micr-chip.

Firstly here's Harley.








She is clever, affectionate and loves a toy to play with. She is great with everyone and everything (including cats). She has been spayed.
Harley is on foster in the Midlands.

















This is Honey.








She is confident, outgoing and clever. She will need an experienced owner to keep her on the straight and narrow as she is quite cheeky! 
She is almost completely house-trained and has started basic training (she knows sit). 








(above: giving her sister Sugar a cuddle!)

Here is Rosebud.








She is gorgeous, has the cutest wrinkles ever and is such a sweetheart she is sure to win your heart over! Her fosterer describes her as the easiest pup she has ever had the pleasure of looking after. She loves children, dogs and is good with cats. She has already been spayed.









Next here is Buddah.








A lovely boy who is clever, willing to learn but also loves a cuddle. As you can see his recall is already pretty good although on-lead walking still needs more work. He has been castrated. 









Last but not least here is Duckie.








He is quite an independent pup. He loves to play and then come for a cuddle on your lap  He is a great lad who is crate-trained and almost completely house-trained. He is very good natured and a joy to have around!


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

If you're interested in adopting any of these lovely pups, please read our adoption guidelines and procedure; 
Animals For Adoption - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk
Before completing a pre-adoption form;
Pre-adoption form - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk

Any questions, please do ask!









Puppy love :001_tt1:
xxx


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Rosebud has been reserved but Storm (not yet shown here) is no longer reserved due to a change in her potential adopters circumstance.

This is Storm (she looks similar to Rosebud)








She is one of the calmest of the litter and really is a friendly, loving and playful pup; she just wants someone to play with her and to love her (who couldn't?).
She gets on well with other dogs and cats plus she is wonderful with kids. She has been spayed, is undergoing vaccinations and will be chipped.








(_ above: Storm and Duckie are both looking for homes_ )








(_ above: Storm and Harley are both looking for homes_ )

Please follow the links from above if you are interested in Storm or any of our pups.

Feel free to ask any questions!


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Update from Honey's fosterer;
"Please someone offer my little sweet Honey a home soon, I am getting soooo attached to her.

Like her siblings, she is quick to learn, so loving, loves the other dogs she is currently liveing with and is coping well living with a houseful of cats.

Her recall is 100% and she is learning to walk nicely on the lead.

Does no one want this perfect little girl?

Tracy"


----------



## natalieMay (Feb 11, 2010)

hello,
me and my partner are looking
for a dog for life
and we are interested in these pups 
there lovley but we are located in blackpool
and have no way of transporte other then train,
is there any pups left and anyway of getting one here?
thanks x


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi there.

Storm and Duckie are in South Wales, Honey is in Northampton, Buddah is in Plymouth and Harley is in the Midlands. All 5 of which are still looking for homes. The other three pups we had in from this litter are reserved.

My advice is to fill out a pre-adoption form so then one of our adoption coordinators, either Katherine or Pauline, will phone you and you can fully discuss whether you're a suitable home and if so, how we can get a pup to you.
My immediate thought is that out transport coordinator may be able to put together a transport run to get one to you if you pass your home-check... although this will need discussion with Katherine or Pauline as I'm not 100% certain.

So if you could fill out this form; Pre-adoption form - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk
Then Katherine or Pauline will give you a ring as soon as they can.

Any other questions please do ask 
Thanks for your interest

xxx


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Honey has now been homed


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

All now reserved or homed

xxx


----------

